# Perdida de agua en lavarropa Electrolux Fuzzy Wash carga superior.



## Marcosdal (Mar 27, 2020)

Buenas, tengo una lavadora Electrolux carga superior Fuzzy Wash de 6,5 Kg - 800 rpm, siempre esta conectada a la canilla abierta y nunca hubo un problema. De un día para el otro encuentro 1/4 de tambor lleno de agua, me gotea internamente por el cubículo de Detergente donde coloco el jabón liquido, es decir que veo el goteo, el lavarropa se encuentra desenchufado (sin energía) y gotea. ¿Tiene una válvula interna, un reten, goma y esta gastada o rota? . Como podré repararlo. Se agradece


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2020)

Marcosdal dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una lavadora Electrolux carga superior Fuzzy Wash de 6,5 Kg - 800 rpm, siempre esta conectada a la canilla abierta y nunca hubo un problema. De un día para el otro encuentro 1/4 de tambor lleno de agua, me gotea internamente por el cubículo de Detergente donde coloco el jabón liquido, es decir que veo el goteo, el lavarropa se encuentra desenchufado (sin energía) y gotea. ¿Tiene una válvula interna, un reten, goma y esta gastada o rota? . Como podré repararlo. Se agradece


Eso que tiene que ver con electrónica  
Con marca y modelo de lavarropas compras una válvula de entrada de agua y la reemplazas, suelen ser NO demasiado caras y no se desarman.


----------



## Marcosdal (Mar 27, 2020)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 27, 2020)

Hola, a veces se deposita algún residuo en el mecanismo de cierre de la electroválvula.
Quizás debas retirarla del lavarropas, conectar el ingreso de agua por la salida y alimentarla, en muchos casos se libera la basura.
De lo contrario puede que esté roto el cierre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Éstas "canillas eléctricas" solo abren con presión de agua y electricidad , mejor reemplazarla directamente , porqué ? ; ya me pasó , se llena de agua y se hacen "pelota" los rulemanes 😭 . . .  desarme completo !






						Electrovalvula Lavarropas Electrolux Secarropas | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Electrovalvula Lavarropas Electrolux Secarropas en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar
				







Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, a veces se deposita algún residuo en el mecanismo de cierre de la electroválvula


 
Por eso nunca hay que retirar el filtro a la entrada de la electroválvula dónde va conectada la manguera.


----------



## Marcosdal (Mar 27, 2020)

Perfecto, ya desarme la tapa, saque los cables y estoy tratando de sacar la válvula del otro lado...¿ es a fuerza bruta?. Lo remarque en amarillo en la imagen. LO saco a tiriones?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2020)

Marcosdal dijo:


> Perfecto, ya desarme la tapa, saque los cables y estoy tratando de sacar la válvula del otro lado...¿ es a fuerza bruta?. Lo remarque en amarillo en la imagen. LO saco a tiriones?


Generalmente NO es _*"A lo Pedro Picapiedra"*_ tienen algún tornillo o sistema de traba ¿ Girando ?, ¿ Des-enrroscando ?, ¿¿-??
Tal ves debas retirar todo el conjunto de abastecer jabón para poder observar mejor    🤦‍♂️


----------



## Marcosdal (Mar 27, 2020)

listo, la saque. Sople en los 2 sentidos y pasa aire. La limpie y quedo bien pero por las dudas compraré una nueva
}
}


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2020)

Marcosdal dijo:


> listo, la saque. Sople en los 2 sentidos y pasa aire. La limpie y quedo bien pero por las dudas compraré una nueva
> }
> }


Y ¿ Como se sacaba ?


----------



## Marcosdal (Mar 27, 2020)

a los tirones lo saque, ahora  tengo que encontrar casa de repuestos en zona oeste de Buenos Aires (Morón. Castelar, Ituzaingó,etc)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2020)

Marcosdal dijo:


> a los tirones lo saque


Cuando todo falla, use un martillo mas grande...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2020)

Marcosdal dijo:


> a los tirones lo saque, ahora  tengo que encontrar casa de repuestos en zona oeste de Buenos Aires (Morón. Castelar, Ituzaingó,etc)


En Ramos Mejía sobre la calle Bolivar tenes *"Casa Avesa" *o en Morón sobre la calle Mendoza y a 1/2 cuadra de la vía, no se el nombre hay otra.
La primera es la que posee mas y mejor surtido.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando todo falla, use un martillo mas grande...


También se permite el empleo de explosivos


----------



## Marcosdal (Mar 27, 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos, por el tema de la cuarentena esta todo cerrado y me es imposible encontrar repuesto. Por el momento la limpie y no pierde,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Toma la precaución de cerrarle el grifo mientras no se usa 🤞, hasta que puedas reemplazarla.

Del mismo modo también es preferible tenerlas desenchufadas cuando no se usan , la plaqueta de control calentita las 24 hs atrae cucarachines  , éstos hacen nido y su orín inutiliza la plaqueta . . .  si llamas a la garantía es lo primero que revisan delante tuyo , si hay nido no hay garantía !


----------

